# Taurus PT models & holster fit



## tootsie

Hi everybody...new member here.

After recently purchasing a PT 111 Millenium Pro I started searching for a CCW holster.
Consistently I read holster ads that contain the caveat: "Does not fit Millenium Pro".
Thus, I went online to try to discover exactly what the differences were between the 1st & 2nd series, and the (supposed) 3rd series I bought.

The chief difference between the 'old' and 'new models appears to be the 3rd generation has an accessory rail. Mine has NO ACCESSORY RAIL yet reads on the right side of the barrel: PT 111 Pro.
On it's left side is stamped the taurus logo & the word MILLENIUM.
I've also spotted models in the gun ads which read: MILLENIUM PRO on the left, and PT 111 on the right yet they also do NOT have an accessory rail (gunbroker).
So I'm guessing mine is the 3rd generation (at least most of it?) 
It is SA/DA, has Heine sights, & came with two 12 shot mags.

Now back to the holsters.
Because my pistol lacks the accessory rail feature, will any PT 111 holster fit? Or are there other size differences between the old & new models that would prevent the use of those holsters warning they don't fit the Millenium Pro? If both model of holsters fit, which fits the best?

As a side note I bought a Kholster (not yet received) that was made for the Millenium Pro but do not yet know how it will fit.
I am still interested in a paddle holster so if you own the same gun & love your paddle holster please let me know what brand/model it is & where to buy one.
I've been looking at those Bianchi CarryLok's but am balking because they do not make them specifically for the Taurus PT 111 (they fit Glock 26's too), so I wonder about the fit.

Sorry my first post is so long winded but I wanted to be specific.
I've read some of your posts & must say this website seems great...after 50 rounds (so far) through my PT 111, it's pretty great too!


----------



## tootsie

*Gun 'experts'*

Apparantly nobody knows enough about Taurus pistols to provide answers.  
That's okay. Happy shooting.


----------



## Martywj

tootsie said:


> Hi everybody...new member here.
> 
> After recently purchasing a PT 111 Millenium Pro I started searching for a CCW holster.
> Consistently I read holster ads that contain the caveat: "Does not fit Millenium Pro".
> Thus, I went online to try to discover exactly what the differences were between the 1st & 2nd series, and the (supposed) 3rd series I bought.
> 
> The chief difference between the 'old' and 'new models appears to be the 3rd generation has an accessory rail. Mine has NO ACCESSORY RAIL yet reads on the right side of the barrel: PT 111 Pro.
> On it's left side is stamped the taurus logo & the word MILLENIUM.
> I've also spotted models in the gun ads which read: MILLENIUM PRO on the left, and PT 111 on the right yet they also do NOT have an accessory rail (gunbroker).
> So I'm guessing mine is the 3rd generation (at least most of it?)
> It is SA/DA, has Heine sights, & came with two 12 shot mags.
> 
> Now back to the holsters.
> Because my pistol lacks the accessory rail feature, will any PT 111 holster fit? Or are there other size differences between the old & new models that would prevent the use of those holsters warning they don't fit the Millenium Pro? If both model of holsters fit, which fits the best?
> 
> As a side note I bought a Kholster (not yet received) that was made for the Millenium Pro but do not yet know how it will fit.
> I am still interested in a paddle holster so if you own the same gun & love your paddle holster please let me know what brand/model it is & where to buy one.
> I've been looking at those Bianchi CarryLok's but am balking because they do not make them specifically for the Taurus PT 111 (they fit Glock 26's too), so I wonder about the fit.
> 
> Sorry my first post is so long winded but I wanted to be specific.
> I've read some of your posts & must say this website seems great...after 50 rounds (so far) through my PT 111, it's pretty great too!


The information below will tell you about the differences between 1st, 2nd, & 3rd Generation. The PT111 has never had a accessory rail only the PT145. Any holster that is for a PT111, PT140, PT145 Mil Pro are interchangable. I see you bought a Kholster, good choice. I have one for my PT140, and did my own custom combat cut. It works well and is very comfortable. I wear it in the 3:30-4:00 position.

First Generation

The guns were marked only as Millennium
All were DAO

Second Generation

The guns were marked as Millennium Pro

Magazines were modified and will not interchange with First Generation models

Third Generation

The word "Pro" was moved from the left side where it read "Millennium Pro" to the right side where it reads "PT145 Pro"
The sights are dovetailed into the slide rather than screw mounted
The guns are now SA/DA rather than the traditional DAO


----------



## Icewind

hey Tootsie, Martywj broke it down for ya but I love my Taurus 111. I have a Sig and Kahr as well. Both of those I would trade, but never my 111.

Awesome double taps, double stack mags, and small enough to carry concealed. I believe also the Pro 111 used a DAK trigger that Sig now uses. If your gun misfires, it allows you to pull the trigger again to get back into the fight. 

Taurus has made so many advances in guns most makers are far behind


----------



## double tee

Hey Tootsie!---- I have a PT-145. I got a Bianchi model 105 size 13/15. It fits it very good ! It also fits my Glock 21 if you can believe that! Very nice belt holster, holds it tite to the body etc. pull a jacket, shirt etc. over it and its good to go, very comfy too . I found it at Gander Mtn.:mrgreen:


----------



## stillman

*pt111 iwb holsters!!!!!*

Everywhere I look on the web there has been a hard time finding a iwb holster for the pt111. I own three handguns a ruger p89 9mm, taurus pt145, and a taurus pt111. I have a uncle mike's size 0 iwb iwb holster which fits it really well, however it is not molded it is a $15 holster what do you expect perfection? I also carry my pt145 in this holster. NOW I HAVE FOUND TWO PLACES THAT HAVE IWB HOLSTERS FOR THE PT111 and PT145 that are molded or say they are: www.theholsterstore.com , and donhume holsters as well, they are not super expensive, like 30-40 range and appear to be decent, I am a big guy 6'1 and 260 lbs and the uncle mike holster does me fine no one knows when I am carrying which is good enough for me, I also have a question here in texas we have outdoor world, I bought some rounds of winchester sxz9 for my pt111, I like them fairly good rounds I am NOT a expert on firearms more a collector or growing collector lol, any feedback is greatly appreciated thanks guys and gals....


----------



## Jmcgee

*Holsters.*

Go to CrossBreed Holsters. They have IMO the best holsters you can get. The Super Tuck deluxe is what I have it is an IWB and I don't even know I am wearing it. If you have any questions just ask them and Mark will get back to you. They are a small company and CS is very good, and the quality is as well. I use mine with a PT845. The holster was for a 24/7. the fit was prefect right out of the box and comfort is amazing, although there is a break in period of a few days or weeks depending on how often you carry...


----------

